# Grocery list



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

Im trying out a new diet and have no clue where to begin looking for the following things

Macademia Oil
Egg whites
green tea flavanols- green tea extract pills, preferably decaffinated
garlic extract

the following are supplements, i haven't really looked for them yet but any advice on where i can get cheap supplements would be helpful

Calcium
Magnesium
Potassium
policosanol
alpha-lipoic acid

any advice on where i can find these products or where to start will be helpful

thanks

muzz


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Muzz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im trying out a new diet and have no clue where to begin looking for the following things
> 
> ...


Since a diet should only be started with the help of a doctor, especially when it involves supplementing this specific, any doctor worth his salt should be able to advise you on where to get what you need.
:boxing:

.
..
...


Now that I got the holier than though part out of the way, if you do find egg whites, I'm interested, as I have been through a couple of store here, including the one on Sheik Z road that was advised in a previous thread and could not find a one...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You can get egg whites at waitrose. No cheap unsurprisingly. Rest of the stuff should be in the whole food shop in Dubai mall/the greens.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Whats wrong with the old fashioned method of real eggs and separating the white from the yolk!!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's a lot of health shops in most malls, even little ones in the middle of the walkways of malls.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Whats wrong with the old fashioned method of real eggs and separating the white from the yolk!!!


I can't post for the OP, but in my case, it's a simple matter of it being messy, and me being lazy.

As much as I love cooking, and will happily slice and dice, sauté fry and simmer in the evening, I find myself however sleepwalking through the motions most mornings. If I can get my egg whites and nuke them on high in 3 minutes, I don't have to think about anything, and there is no mess to clean up except the plate I eat in.

Breaking the eggs, separating white from yolk, throwing the shells, making sure the yolk goes down the drain, it will all only take a minute more, but most mornings this minute is the difference between me having breakfast and me leaving on an empty stomach.


Plus, (and I know this is completely stupid on so many levels, so you don't even have to point it out) I actually feel better not having to throw the yolks. I blame it on my mother.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

they sell egg whites in the big Choitrams on Al Wasl near Safa park


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> they sell egg whites in the big Choitrams on Al Wasl near Safa park




I went their 3 weeks ago ! Where do they hide it ?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Muzz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im trying out a new diet and have no clue where to begin looking for the following things
> 
> ...


Hate to state the obvious, but why not just eat sensibly and do a little bit of exercise ... always works for me and I have had to watch my weight all my life !!! ... :confused2:

Good luck in any case ...


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> You can get egg whites at waitrose. No cheap unsurprisingly. Rest of the stuff should be in the whole food shop in Dubai mall/the greens.


Thank you jumeirah jim, I will check waitrose and the greens at dubai mall, I will post my findings here


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Whats wrong with the old fashioned method of real eggs and separating the white from the yolk!!!


Genuine point, I separate egg whites from yolks right now but I hate feeling like jamie oliver at 7 in the morning, I want my omellettes fast and i feel soooo guilty throwing egg yolks away, im sure they put them in cakes or some other good use in the egg white producing factory.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

you can get macadamia nut oil from netrition, just google for netrition.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hate to state the obvious, but why not just eat sensibly and do a little bit of exercise ... always works for me and I have had to watch my weight all my life !!! ... :confused2:
> 
> Good luck in any case ...


Exactly!! People don't need to "diet" to lose weight. As mentioned: "eat sensibly and exercise regularly." The 2 biggest problems people have when it comes to their weight is portion control and not exercising (enough). You can eat nothing but the healthiest foods, but if your calorie intake is too high you will gain weight, unless you're burning those excess calories off through exercise. 

:clap2: Major kudos to the OP for taking the initiative, just bear in mind that nutrition alone may not provide the solution you're after.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

you could try planet nutrition. they've got shops in all malls here.


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> Exactly!! People don't need to "diet" to lose weight. As mentioned: "eat sensibly and exercise regularly." The 2 biggest problems people have when it comes to their weight is portion control and not exercising (enough). You can eat nothing but the healthiest foods, but if your calorie intake is too high you will gain weight, unless you're burning those excess calories off through exercise.
> 
> :clap2: Major kudos to the OP for taking the initiative, just bear in mind that nutrition alone may not provide the solution you're after.


Thanks for your concern guys, I'm an athlete and am normally below 12%, usually below 10% body fat. I'm a little more strenuous with my diet because I was bed ridden for 3 weeks after a major operation 2 and a half months ago. The diet im on now lacks calcium, magnesium and potassium, the rest of the substances naturally occur in foods but not in enough quantities that I want, garlic for instance accelerates fat loss- but if you've tried chomping on garlic cloves you'll know they arent very nice to your digestive system

I excercise on a regular basis

I also control my food portions

if anyone is regularly around 10-12% body fat and knows a sensible way to eat that doesn't require supplements, please let me know.. i'll be happy to pick your brains for a few hours


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

cami said:


> you could try planet nutrition. they've got shops in all malls here.


thanks cami.. i will try planet nutrition


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Muzz said:


> thanks cami.. i will try planet nutrition


no worries mate, i hope you'll find what you need.

about how much and what to eat... can't help you there. i have a very fast metabolism and could go through a whole brunch every day, i'm still not putting on anything.

as for garlic, i regularly have garlic with lean meat, grilled chicken usually, and it doesn't hurt my stomach, nor does it kill the people around me when i open my mouth. you can find good garlic paste at whiterose or spinneys, or you could make some at home crushing the cloves and mixing them with a little low fat mayo. being very lazy, i prefer buying it.

if you are prone to putting on weight, it doesn't really matter what you eat. you need to exercise. you will still need a balanced diet, or you could really mess up your life support systems. have you talked to a doctor about that?

my 2 cents. have fun.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> about how much and what to eat... can't help you there. i have a very fast metabolism and could go through a whole brunch every day, i'm still not putting on anything.


oh lucky you! rather jealous


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

as for losing weight many nutritionists will also tell you that working out is 30% of it and a balanced diet is 70%

basically you need to find what your maintenance calories are and eat around 500 calories lower than that per day to lose fat at a healthy rate while sparing muscle tissue. fad diets or diets that make you lose weight too fast are bad for your health and will hurt you in the long run.

fully body weights training and low intensity cardio training helps a lot, i would recommend doing weights 2 or 3 days a week and cardio on the off-days but don't overdo it while doing cardio and check your heart rate.

a lot of what you should or should not do is subjective really and but generally stick to low GI carbs and cut-off carbs 4-5 hours before going to bed and well you can PM me if you need additional help.

besides being a part time pole dancer i am also a part time nutritionist


----------

